# New Uukha Vx 1000 X-Curve Limbs: Review



## normlefebvre (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for your first hand review. Looks like it didn't take you long to figure that those limbs will allow you a great shooting sensation and improved score.

What are your limbs specification? 

Norm


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice review!

Question: as you go forward, will you try to tune out the stiffness (for a lefty) being presenting by the bare shaft, or is this 'good to go'?


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

normlefebvre said:


> Thanks for your first hand review. Looks like it didn't take you long to figure that those limbs will allow you a great shooting sensation and improved score.
> 
> What are your limbs specification?
> 
> Norm


42#@28" Longs. I cant argue with the results. After one day of shooting I consistently shot above my average (270).


----------



## unistar (Sep 29, 2012)

i got the ex1s they are very nice also.i got themfrom alternatve sports in uk.i live in ohio and they shipped to me in 2 days.unbeleivable.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

lksseven said:


> Nice review!
> 
> Question: as you go forward, will you try to tune out the stiffness (for a lefty) being presenting by the bare shaft, or is this 'good to go'?


Thanks!

Definitely gonna do some tuning once I get back from Indoor Nationals next weekend. But right now I am gonna let the tune stay stiff because its working. Best not to mess with it until I have enough time to get it right. But yes, I will be making a slightly longer string so I can lower my brace height to 8.5". Right now it is at 9.25" with a 66.5" string (with minimum twists). That should give me just a little bit more poundage which will hopefully correct the stiff response from the bareshaft. I will be updating this thread when that happens, and when I get a chance to bust out the chronograph and compare the speed to my Winex's. But as it stands, that is definitely good enough for indoor.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

There's no additional punch from the lower brace height - the extra speed will come from the longer power stroke. But usually a lower BH will make arrows act stiffer, due to the increased degree of angle as the nock is closer to the offsetting plunger button when it leaves the string. At least, I think that's how the physics play out. Others can confirm or refute that (and if Joe T chimes in, then you won't have to read anything else but his post!).

The groupings very good, for sure. Drill'em!


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

Hmm, I guess I just assumed that more speed meant weaker behavior but I havent really put that much thought into it. Now I am curious! Either way I am going to put the recommended string on and use the recommended brace height just to see how the limbs preform in their optimal settings. from there I will tune accordingly. Hopefully dont have to increase poundage too much, I really like where I am (43.75# OTF).


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

Okay So I got a chance to chronograph the limbs and compare them to my winex limbs today. I still have to do the center serving on my new string so these tests were done with the same string on both sets of limbs. Keep in mind that Win&Win rate their limbs differently than other companies (I believe they use 26" as their standard draw length) so that is why the weight differences dont really add up. I will do another test with both sets of limbs at their recommended brace height (and adjust to equal draw weight) to get a more accurate sense of the differences.
Here are my preliminary results:

Winex Limbs:
Limb Rating: 40# Longs on 25" Riser 
Digital scale avg reading: 44.05# through the clicker (with a 29.75" AMO Draw length)
Brace Height: 9" (reccomended brace height is 8.75" to 9.5")
String: 14 strand astroflight 66.5"
Avg Chronograph reading: 191.5 fps 

Uuhka Vx 1000 Limbs:
Limb rating: 42# Longs on a 25" riser
Digital Scale avg reading: 42.90# through the clicker (with a 29.75" AMO Draw length)
Brace Height: 9 3/8" (recommended brace height 8.25" to 9")
String: 14 strand astroflight 66.5"
Avg Chronograph reading: 191.5 fps

So being overbraced the Vx 1000's give the exact same fps with ~1 pound less force. I have a feeling that when the limbs are at their recommended brace height and set to equal poundage they will indeed provide the advertised 8 fps speed gain. As it stands now I am enjoying getting the same speed with less poundage and a smoother expansion. That by itself is worth it. 

There are two very small downsides to these limbs that I have noticed so far.

1) The limb dovetail bolt (button) is smaller than most, and the distance to the tiller bolt seems just short, by that i mean limb has room to slide up and down the full length of the tiller bolt when its unbraced. It locks correctly and I dont see any possibility for it to malfunction if the limb is locked. However, In an earlier thread (My limb flew off), a person was using these limbs and had their top limb fly off. I can now see how it would be very easy to put the limb on without noticing it is not locked (button is small so it feels loose even when it is locked) and because the limb can slide freely along the bolt, it would simply fly off on the first shot. So that may be a design flaw, or it may have some benefit that I do not see.

2) The extra curve in the limb, combined with the slimmer profile makes stringing the bow a little unnerving. The stringer has a strong tendency to want to go to one side of the limb, you have to be a little extra careful that the stinger is centered under the limbs. I have put the string on more than once and had it misaligned slightly. This is no big deal of course, but I wanted to be fair and list all the pros AND cons I can think of. So far thats all the cons that I have noticed.


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

> 2) The extra curve in the limb, combined with the slimmer profile makes stringing the bow a little unnerving. The stringer has a strong tendency to want to go to one side of the limb, you have to be a little extra careful that the stinger is centered under the limbs


Yes the first few times I noticed that the string would sit to the side of the string grove in the limb. Had to nudge it over. But as the string got worked in, the more I found it stopped happening but I would still check for it and now I always check to make sure that the bolt is sitting in the dovetail and not on top. Side note,, well over 300 shots and my epoxy fix is holding up well and no signs of the crack coming back.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

Update:
So... this just happened. :jeez:







My very first inside out XXX! Suffice it to say I am very satisfied with these limbs.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

:darkbeer: Nice!


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

Ten_Zen said:


> Okay So I got a chance to chronograph the limbs and compare them to my winex limbs today. I still have to do the center serving on my new string so these tests were done with the same string on both sets of limbs. Keep in mind that Win&Win rate their limbs differently than other companies (I believe they use 26" as their standard draw length) so that is why the weight differences dont really add up. I will do another test with both sets of limbs at their recommended brace height (and adjust to equal draw weight) to get a more accurate sense of the differences.
> Here are my preliminary results:
> 
> Winex Limbs:
> ...


Apologies for being late on the thread, I have only just seen it. I'm trying to understand what you're saying and how it applies to my situation. It looks to me that you are saying that 40 lbs Winex limbs are shooting as fast as 42 lbs Uukhas? I have a set of 30 lbs Winex Longs and a set of 30 lbs Uukha Xcurve 1000 Longs. Out of the same riser the Uukhas shoot consistently lower, which to me means they are slower. I do not have a chrono. Is this what you have found? Thank you.
I also had the bottom limb fly off. I found that the limb groove is not deep enough to allow the detente button to slide in enough to engage. I got over this by cutting a slot out of the limb bolt, so that the button now engages. I'm not sure yet if there is a down side to this, but the limb no longer comes off. I haven't altered the top one. Since reading your thread I suppose I'll have to do that too.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

blakey said:


> Apologies for being late on the thread, I have only just seen it. I'm trying to understand what you're saying and how it applies to my situation. It looks to me that you are saying that 40 lbs Winex limbs are shooting as fast as 42 lbs Uukhas? I have a set of 30 lbs Winex Longs and a set of 30 lbs Uukha Xcurve 1000 Longs. Out of the same riser the Uukhas shoot consistently lower, which to me means they are slower. I do not have a chrono. Is this what you have found? Thank you.
> I also had the bottom limb fly off. I found that the limb groove is not deep enough to allow the detente button to slide in enough to engage. I got over this by cutting a slot out of the limb bolt, so that the button now engages. I'm not sure yet if there is a down side to this, but the limb no longer comes off. I haven't altered the top one. Since reading your thread I suppose I'll have to do that too.


If you have access to a bow scale, do a draw weight check on both sets of limbs and you will see that the Winex's are pulling about 2-4# (or more depending on your draw length and how much you are stacking) more than the Uukhas at the same draw length. This is because W&W rates their limbs differently than most other companies (I believe they use a 26" draw length as their standard). So this is why my chronograph readings showed the winex's being the same speed with a lower RATED poundage. Their ACTUAL DRAW WEIGHT was ~2# more than the Uukhas. Which means the Uukhas are actually the faster limb because they achieved the same FPS with a lower actual draw weight.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

Update: It has been a few months now and I figured I should let you know how its going with these limbs. If anything, I love them more now than I did then. I used to suffer from clicker panic in a major way. It is mainly a psychological phenomenon due to the fact that I have already taken aim, but now have to move slightly in order to expand through the clicker and execute the shot. This tiny movement can cause me to move off target, and so a battle begins between the part of my mind that is focused on aiming, and the other part that is trying to expand through the clicker using back tension. After switching the the Xcurves, that problem has basically disappeared. The last part of the draw is very smooth, making for effortless expansion every time. I have much less problem with fatigue as a result of not fighting with the clicker, which has really improved my overall scores on long shooting days, and has been a huge help to my ability to shoot under pressure. Just last Sunday I made it all the way to the gold medal match at my first outdoor competition (West Regional Collegiate Outdoor Championships). After five sets we were tied 5-5, and it went to a one arrow shoot off. It was raining pretty hard, and there was a big crowd behind us cheering and watching. Normally after a full day of shooting, under that kind of pressure, I would have panicked and choked (or likely wouldnt have made it that far to begin with). But I had a nice relaxed expansion, and I shot a 9 (under those conditions, Ill take it). Unfortunately my opponent shot a better 9, but I was still very happy to make it that far. So I am gonna give some credit to the limbs for that one. The smoothness is real, the benefits are noteworthy, if you haven't tried them yet I HIGHLY recommend it.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

1# poundage difference usually means 2 -2½ fps. I'm interested to see how much you can get out of those limbs compared to Winex.

Few years back when I was comparing Apecs limbs to Winex limbs I got 3fps more speed out of Apecs' and the newer W&W stuff is noticeably faster than those.

I've seen perhaps half a dozen sets of Uukha limbs now, but only two pairs have been proper length for me to try. I keep getting the view that they are nice limbs to shoot, but not quite so fast as expected. I've only seen one wonky pair in those sets, in one set the limb tip wasn't quite straight and the string didn't set properly in the groove, but the guy kept them despite that.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Sorry, but this thread Sux without pictures.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok Ok jeez! 



























That orange bow with the older Vx1000s is from west regionals, craziest and probably most expensive setup I have ever seen. Note the smart riser. Frist one I have seen in person. didnt get to shoot it because im a lefty, it was very eye catching to say the least.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Ten_Zen said:


> Ok Ok jeez!
> 
> View attachment 2203739
> View attachment 2203741
> ...


Holy crap three long rods on that Smartriser....


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Very nice! 

Love that AL-1 riser too.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

rstgyx said:


> Holy crap three long rods on that Smartriser....


Yea and the v bar swings like a pendulum onthe plane of the bow. Not sure what the benefit is there.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

TenZen, what was the weight of the arrow you were shooting when you chrono graphed the limbs?


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

ryan b. said:


> TenZen, what was the weight of the arrow you were shooting when you chrono graphed the limbs?


389.25gr is the avg weight of each arrow. 
Update: Did some more chronographing today. With the Vx1000's at an avg draw weight of 44.0# I achieved an average speed of 200fps. The winex's at that same draw weight gave an avg reading of 191.5fps. Thus confirming that the Uukhas provide ~8fps more speed at the same draw weight as the Winexs, as advertised.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Great, thanks for the info. 

So,
29.75" draw 
9gns per lb of draw weight
200fps finger shot. 
That's pretty decent.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

ryan b. said:


> Great, thanks for the info.
> 
> So,
> 29.75" draw
> ...


Correct, and thanks.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank YOU for the review and for answering my questions. Now I just have to pull the trigger on a set!


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

Ten_Zen said:


> If you have access to a bow scale, do a draw weight check on both sets of limbs and you will see that the Winex's are pulling about 2-4# (or more depending on your draw length and how much you are stacking) more than the Uukhas at the same draw length. This is because W&W rates their limbs differently than most other companies (I believe they use a 26" draw length as their standard). So this is why my chronograph readings showed the winex's being the same speed with a lower RATED poundage. Their ACTUAL DRAW WEIGHT was ~2# more than the Uukhas. Which means the Uukhas are actually the faster limb because they achieved the same FPS with a lower actual draw weight.


Thank you for that. I did a comparison today. I have 2 X Appeal risers, one RH one LH. The RH is my Field set up, with 30 lbs Longs Ultimate Pros ( to complicate things). The LH has the 30 lbs Uukhas. Testing by hanging a 30 lbs weight set off both, the Uukhas drew 25 and 3/16" from nock to button. The Ultimate Pros drew 26 and 1/4" from nock to button. Shooting at 18M, the Uukhas needed a 9mm higher stitch setting to get on the gold. (I'm a barebow string walker). The Uukhas were also bare shafting stiffer. So the Uukhas, although drawing more weight, were shooting lower and weaker than the Ult Pros. 
Back to the Winex. I have a set of these on my target set up, 30 lbs also. When I checked previously these were slightly faster than my Ult Pros. I am going to get an electronic check on their draw weight at the State Championships tomorrow.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Uukha limbs are known to make your arrows react stiffer. In some cases (mine included), much stiffer. This is due to lateral (torsional) stiffness of the limbs.


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

TomG said:


> Uukha limbs are known to make your arrows react stiffer. In some cases (mine included), much stiffer. This is due to lateral (torsional) stiffness of the limbs.


If they are that much more inefficient than a comparative poundage limb of course the arrows will show stiffer.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

blakey said:


> Thank you for that. I did a comparison today. I have 2 X Appeal risers, one RH one LH. The RH is my Field set up, with 30 lbs Longs Ultimate Pros ( to complicate things). The LH has the 30 lbs Uukhas. Testing by hanging a 30 lbs weight set off both, the Uukhas drew 25 and 3/16" from nock to button. The Ultimate Pros drew 26 and 1/4" from nock to button. Shooting at 18M, the Uukhas needed a 9mm higher stitch setting to get on the gold. (I'm a barebow string walker). The Uukhas were also bare shafting stiffer. So the Uukhas, although drawing more weight, were shooting lower and weaker than the Ult Pros.
> Back to the Winex. I have a set of these on my target set up, 30 lbs also. When I checked previously these were slightly faster than my Ult Pros. I am going to get an electronic check on their draw weight at the State Championships tomorrow.


I like that you are doing the due diligence on this one, but I'm concerned you might be getting mixed results. I would use the same riser and string for all your measurements(different tiller settings etc). Geometry can also play a role here, different brace heights for example. Another thing worth pointing out is, if everything else does happen to be equal, the fact that the Uukhas had less distance from button to nock with the same weight would indicate that they have a higher overall draw weight than the Upros. Which is not consistent with your conclusion that they are weaker.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

blakey said:


> If they are that much more inefficient than a comparative poundage limb of course the arrows will show stiffer.


They actually store more energy and result in more speed at the same poundage. What is different is the torsional stiffness. The string ends up with less side to side movement. It reduces the archers paradox and makes the arrow react stiffer.


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

Ten_Zen said:


> I like that you are doing the due diligence on this one, but I'm concerned you might be getting mixed results. I would use the same riser and string for all your measurements(different tiller settings etc). Geometry can also play a role here, different brace heights for example. Another thing worth pointing out is, if everything else does happen to be equal, the fact that the Uukhas had less distance from button to nock with the same weight would indicate that they have a higher overall draw weight than the Upros. Which is not consistent with your conclusion that they are weaker.


Apologies for use of language. What I meant is that the Uukha limbs are not as fast/ efficient. I should not have said 'weaker' because it confuses the issue. 
When I first did this some months back I shot both sets of limbs, Winex and Uukhas, out of the same riser, using the same string and settings, altering nothing. The Uukhas were shooting consistently lower at 60M, where I have a POB with the Winex. They are definitely slower than the Winex. Today I checked the Winex setup with electronic scales and they were 33 lbs @ 27" nock to button. I will have to use the same scales to check the Uukhas on the same riser. Maybe next week.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

blakey said:


> Apologies for use of language. What I meant is that the Uukha limbs are not as fast/ efficient. I should not have said 'weaker' because it confuses the issue.
> When I first did this some months back I shot both sets of limbs, Winex and Uukhas, out of the same riser, using the same string and settings, altering nothing. The Uukhas were shooting consistently lower at 60M, where I have a POB with the Winex. They are definitely slower than the Winex. Today I checked the Winex setup with electronic scales and they were 33 lbs @ 27" nock to button. I will have to use the same scales to check the Uukhas on the same riser. Maybe next week.


Again this is likely due to the different actual draw weights of the two limbs due to the rating system of W&W. I would be willing to bet money that the uukhas with the same rated poundage as the winexs will draw ~2# lower draw weight. So again, before you jump to the conclusion that they are less efficient, make sure you have done the research. All my findings suggest they are, in fact, more efficient with a higher overall DET than winexs. But without a digital scale and a chronograph I would have come to the opposite conclusion, because of the rating issue.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

You aren't really comparing apples to pears. Winex are after all 10 year old design and if it is the newer grey core limb they are a lot slower in any way than the original honeycomb foam Winex (white core with visible honeycombs from the side).

I'd expect any new model from any major manufacturer to be faster than Winex and new W&W limbs are much, much faster than the grey core ones.

As far as poundage goes, I've always found that W&W is closest to Hoyt (which is sort of standard) while measuring, but you need to remember that there is at least +-1# difference in marking. So for some manufacturers 40 is 40-42 and for some 40 is 38-40.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

zal said:


> You aren't really comparing apples to pears. Winex are after all 10 year old design and if it is the newer grey core limb they are a lot slower in any way than the original honeycomb foam Winex (white core with visible honeycombs from the side).
> 
> I'd expect any new model from any major manufacturer to be faster than Winex and new W&W limbs are much, much faster than the grey core ones.


So your saying that in general, a newer model limb will beat the new winex... except the older winex model, they will also beat the new Winex. Man you must have really had a bad experience with the grey cores. Unfortunately you have no data to back up what you are saying.

I would very much like to see some poundage readings for W&W and Hoyt limbs, because in all my tests comparing W&W limbs to other limbs thus far, W&W have been consistently heavier at the same rated poundage...


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

Ten_Zen said:


> Again this is likely due to the different actual draw weights of the two limbs due to the rating system of W&W. I would be willing to bet money that the uukhas with the same rated poundage as the winexs will draw ~2# lower draw weight. So again, before you jump to the conclusion that they are less efficient, make sure you have done the research. All my findings suggest they are, in fact, more efficient with a higher overall DET than winexs. But without a digital scale and a chronograph I would have come to the opposite conclusion, because of the rating issue.


OK. Today I did as you suggested, changing out the limbs on the same riser, same string, etc. With my putative 30 lbs weights, the Winex were drawing 25 and 7/8" nock to button, the Uukhas @ 30 lbs were drawing 27 and 3/16" to the button. So you are right, the Winex poundage must be higher. I will try to borrow a digital scale next. I don't know how accurate in weight my set of weights is, but neither limb set is drawing the correct weight at the stipulated 26 and 1/4". So I'm not sure where to go from here?


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Ten_Zen said:


> So your saying that in general, a newer model limb will beat the new winex... except the older winex model, they will also beat the new Winex. Man you must have really had a bad experience with the grey cores. Unfortunately you have no data to back up what you are saying.
> 
> I would very much like to see some poundage readings for W&W and Hoyt limbs, because in all my tests comparing W&W limbs to other limbs thus far, W&W have been consistently heavier at the same rated poundage...


Old core Winex (1st generation with grey back rather than bluish) is much faster than new core Winex. New W&W limbs are much faster than either. I got more fps even from wood core Apecs Primes than from either core Winex's. The grey core Winex are also a lot cheaper than the old versions. Downside of the old honeycomb foam core limbs was that a lot of them blew up after few years of use. I had one pair that delaminated slowly and a club mate of mine had two pairs go same way after couple of years. I used to have a bunch of chrono diaries, but I binned them couple of years back when I stopped working as a personal coach, but difference is very easy to measure if you have one of each. Sadly I no longer have.

That's not really the issue. You really should compare these new Uukha limbs to new W&W Wiawis limbs as they are current models. Winex construction is 10 years old, same age as Hoyt G3.

And there's no real way to compare draw weigths between manufacturers, only Samick (and consequently MK Korea who were mostly old Samick employees) are clearly 2# stiffer than equivalent Hoyt or W&W, since they measure same way that Yamaha used to. What I've heard of Uukhas is that they are either on the money or a bit weaker than what people were expecting.


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

TomG said:


> Uukha limbs are known to make your arrows react stiffer. In some cases (mine included), much stiffer. This is due to lateral (torsional) stiffness of the limbs.


That's interesting. I had posted a few weeks back after buying some arrows using the carbon express charts in the sticky that should tune but that kept bareshafting (is that a word?) stiff.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

zal said:


> Old core Winex (1st generation with grey back rather than bluish) is much faster than new core Winex. New W&W limbs are much faster than either. I got more fps even from wood core Apecs Primes than from either core Winex's. The grey core Winex are also a lot cheaper than the old versions. Downside of the old honeycomb foam core limbs was that a lot of them blew up after few years of use. I had one pair that delaminated slowly and a club mate of mine had two pairs go same way after couple of years. I used to have a bunch of chrono diaries, but I binned them couple of years back when I stopped working as a personal coach, but difference is very easy to measure if you have one of each. Sadly I no longer have.
> 
> That's not really the issue. You really should compare these new Uukha limbs to new W&W Wiawis limbs as they are current models. Winex construction is 10 years old, same age as Hoyt G3.
> 
> And there's no real way to compare draw weigths between manufacturers, only Samick (and consequently MK Korea who were mostly old Samick employees) are clearly 2# stiffer than equivalent Hoyt or W&W, since they measure same way that Yamaha used to. What I've heard of Uukhas is that they are either on the money or a bit weaker than what people were expecting.


I would love to to that! I would also love to put them up against the new MK line and see how they fare. I simply dont have access to them. Hopefully I will be able to go to Outdoor Nationals, in which case I am definitely bringing my chrono. Its just not easy to convince strangers to let you use their limbs. But its either that or wait till the next ATA trade show. I am the only real gear junkie in my immediate area, and the only archey who pulls over 40#, so finding comparable limbs is definitely a challenge.


----------



## Dai Humphreys (Apr 29, 2015)

Hope you are right about these 2015 xcurves ten zen . I have just ordered a pair. when I get them I will of course compare them with my current limbs


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, the data is all correct. My opinion is subjective of course but I believe it to be fairly unbiased. Also, they won me first place on the Western Region for Collegiate recurve. So there is also that.


----------

